# Marbled Eyes???



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What do marbled eyes look like? I keep hearing about goats w/ marbled eyes, but still don't exactly know what it looks like. It's sounds really pretty, but i've never seen. Anyone have pics???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My chocolate wether has marbled eyes. There are a couple spots of blue in there.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of examples that I have on hand.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Another one


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think its just like hazel eyes, in goats. it looks pretty in those pics.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not hazel.
The eye is either mostly brown with spots in it or mostly blue with brown spots in it.
But no matter how much or little blue they have in their eyes they carry the blue gene.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh great this helps me a lot already!! Thank you! The goat in the last pic just has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh , so do only ND have them?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Great question! Man, was I wrong in what I thought marbled eyes were.  They are so beautiful! Love that last pic! Now that I think of that, we had a kid last year w/ marbling in his eyes, my mom kept thinking they were blue but that must have been marbling. . . . interesting. Great pics!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Myotonics/fainters have blue eyes also.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It can be a little frustrating...first you think they are blue...then you think they are brown! Those are all great pictures though, great work!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, Tennesse Fainting Goats have blue and marbled eyes as well.
The second and third picture are of the same goat just different eyes and at different ages.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah you can see blue in the eye but its not a completely blue eye.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

They can vary quite a bit, some tend to blend more brown(or gold) to blue, and others have more separated color, one of my doelings this year originally looked to have blue eyes, but now she has chunks of brown around the outsides. My other marble eyed kid this year had what looked like pale blue at first, but are now a nice blended color, blue in the center darkening to brown as you go out.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

any of the mini's of the standard breeds
ie
mini nubian, mini mancha, etc
are "legal" to have blue eyes because of the cross with the ND's
my final goal is to have a small herd of spotted blue-eyed mini nubians with awesome udders


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

heavenlyhaven- That is an awesome goal!!!! I hope you achieve it!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having blue-eyes in some of my Mini-Manchas. Right now I only have two blue-eyed bucks nad one will be leaving this fall since he's sold. Just staying to stud for a while. I haven't completely made up my mind yet who to breed them to. I can't wait to see what they have and they're not even bred! Haha


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

all1965 said:


> Here are a couple of examples that I have on hand.


Would this be considered marble? Just curious, I have 2 bucklings out of a triplet birth with eyes like the top pic, and the doeling has Amber eyes. Their







eyes are light blue in the center, and fade to brown.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't know, I have a 3 year old wether like this that I thought it was because he was two weeks premature.


----------



## Alanna Richert (Dec 10, 2017)

goat girls said:


> I don't know, I have a 3 year old wether like this that I thought it was because he was two weeks premature.


These guys were born exactly 150 days. I was just curious, I'd never seen it before. None of my other kids have it. They're either brown or blue.


----------

